# Which shocks or strtuts should I buy?



## Kiley (Mar 7, 2010)

I bought a 2000 Nissan Pathfinder LE. The ride is quite...bouncy after I go over a bump which I assume means I need new struts. So...which do I have?
Shocks or struts?
Or do I have both?
I looked, and I think it looks like I have struts in the front and shocks in the back...but I'm a dumb girl and don't know anything.

Also, what are the best shocks or struts out there? Which would you buy to make the rid the smoothest?

Thanks!


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

Usually struts in front and shocks in the back. That's what my '97 Pathy has. Macpherson is the name in struts as far as I know and many prefer Rancho for shocks. I replaced my OEM rear shocks with Rancho..been happy with that. Good luck.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

For the best all around ride get KYB GR-2 Struts for the front and shocks for the back. I got Rancho's for the back since their maximum extended length is a little longer for better flex, and I like the firmer ride...


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

I had the same in my 97 pathfinder. I went for best value and got a much smoother ride.... I went with:

used struts pair with assembly for $140 from Southern auto in texas. 2 new with assembly was about $500

For the rear I went with Napa pro shocks for $ 60 a set


----------



## ballsie (Mar 29, 2008)

I just picked up a pair of GR-2 struts off eBay for $130 shipped.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

from what I hear KYB GR-2's are complete garbage and won't last a year. If you are looking on ebay Gabriel is just as bad if not worse 

I wouldn't use any gas stuts like this on a truck... not unless you don't like to drive it lol

Also the mounts are not included with these "kits"


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

TW_Pathy_97 said:


> from what I hear KYB GR-2's are complete garbage and won't last a year. If you are looking on ebay Gabriel is just as bad if not worse
> 
> I wouldn't use any gas stuts like this on a truck... not unless you don't like to drive it lol
> 
> Also the mounts are not included with these "kits"


I don't know where you heard that about the KYB's, I have heard absolutely nothing but great things about them, and many people that lift their pathfinders are running them...


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

I rearched them when I replaced mine... here are some reviews : 

KYB GR-2 Gas Shocks Reviews


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

KYB GR-2 are just fine unless you are doing some serious 4x4! We recommend them all the time, they are cheaper than factory but better performance. Never had a customer complain about them. *DON'T* buy monroe sensatrak crap


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

good to know.... I heard to much bad when I looked into them. I changed both about 6 months ago, perfect ride now.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

Any opinions out there on KYB SHOCKs vs. Rancho shocks?? AFAIK...Ranchos are the name to get.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have had KYB shocks and currently have Rancho shocks...KYB's were a little more compliant but not too soft, the Ranchos are much stiffer. I like both, really depends on your preference...

And I would recommend the GR2's for struts, almost every member on NPORA uses them and loves them, even for serious off road use...idk y the reviews are bad but they have been nothing but fantastic...


----------

